# Pouring honey into jars?



## Dirtslinger2 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a lot of bottling left to do, maybe 300 jars to go.
My honey is in large buckets. I have been using a measuring cup and funnel to pour into the jars.
Not only is it messy, but it is incredibly slow.

What is the regular way to bottle? I don't have much in the way of equipment, nor can I afford much at the moment.

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/products.asp?pcode=873

Most bee suppliers have these gates. Just bore a hole in the bucket and install. Then fill jars from the gate.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Buy a plastic honey gate, fairly inexpensive, and a food grade five gallon bucket. Cut a hole in the bucket and install the honey gate. This is the hobbyist get started way to go. Later you can get a bottling tank when you can afford it.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I have plenty of buckets... you send me a jar of honey and I will send you a bucket.


----------



## Dirtslinger2 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tip!
CI, you have a PM.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> Buy a plastic honey gate, fairly inexpensive, and a food grade five gallon bucket. Cut a hole in the bucket and install the honey gate. This is the hobbyist get started way to go. Later you can get a bottling tank when you can afford it.


ditto


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

you can get free or cheap food grade plastic buckets at the walmart (or other) bakery department.


----------



## beecron (Nov 7, 2004)

You can also pick them up cheaply from your local donut store. Their frostings and fillings come in them. Some may give them away, my local one only charges a buck or two each.


----------



## Dirtslinger2 (Dec 9, 2007)

Chef Isaac- I haven't heard from you- still interested in a trade?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

dirt:

Yes, sorry for not getting back to you. Been tied. I have 5 gallon buckets... just the bucket. You will have to drill the hole and put a gate it. Will that work?


----------



## Dirtslinger2 (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh thanks anyway- yeah lots of buckets here too. I see the gate is actually double the price in Canada than in the States which stinks, I'll work out the shipping maybe it's still cheaper to just ship one up from there.


----------

